# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Selling TF2 account w/cheater's lament

## Guyehh

Hello, I'm selling TF2 account with cheater's lament

-Has poker night 1+2 promos.
-cheater's lament.
-level 20.
-market open.
-770 hours.
-21 GAMES, CS:GO, sonic pack, half-life, poker-night 1+2.
-Member since 13 February, 2009.


-comes with the original email.

looking to get offer's, so no price yet.

I dont mind keeping the account.

-Payments are PayPal, TF2/CSGO Keys.

----------


## Guyehh

bumpppppppppp

----------


## Guyehh

bumppppppppp

----------


## Guyehh

bumppppp it.

----------


## Guyehh

bumppppppppppppppp

----------


## Guyehh

bumppppppppppppppp

----------


## Guyehh

bumpppppppppppppp

----------


## JRLT

Um... How much is that?

----------


## Corn168

In 2 weeks i will add you on Skype and i hope We Will find something out 🤗 PS Im on holiday right now so thats the reason Why You Will have to Wait.

----------


## Corn168

> Hello, I'm selling TF2 account with cheater's lament
> 
> -Has poker night 1+2 promos.
> -cheater's lament.
> -level 20.
> -market open.
> -770 hours.
> -21 GAMES, CS:GO, sonic pack, half-life, poker-night 1+2.
> -Member since 13 February, 2009.
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cdabs1337

> Hello, I'm selling TF2 account with cheater's lament
> 
> -Has poker night 1+2 promos.
> -cheater's lament.
> -level 20.
> -market open.
> -770 hours.
> -21 GAMES, CS:GO, sonic pack, half-life, poker-night 1+2.
> -Member since 13 February, 2009.
> ...


How much were you looking for? add me on steam so we can discuss  :Smile:  Steam Community :: cdabs1337 | B>Keys

----------

